# Has anyone here been given a therapy dog for their SA, panic attacks, GAD, depression



## dvana (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone here has been given a trained support therapy dog to help with there SA, GAD, depression, panic disorder or other condition. I was offered one once and I really wish I could of taken him/her but could not take it due to my living situation. Just being offered it really helped lift my spirits. My family has dogs and at the dinner table I spend far to time playing and talking to them to avoid talking. I love dogs, and I was wondering how the dog helps. I can see it helping for depression because he/she needs to be feed and walked, etc but what does the dog do if you are having a panic attack? How does it help with your condition?


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

I never have. I didn't know such a thing existed actually, it sounds nice. 

I wish I could just have my cat with me at my apartment but I'm afraid he'd wreck stuff & or I'd get evicted.

I have no idea what dogs would do in that sort of situation. But they've been known to have saved people more than once in dangerous situations.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

It can help a bit, but be prepared to chat with people if you take it for a walk. Being forced to chat with other people with dogs hasn't made social interaction with people any easier for me. 

It can get real awkward if Zeus decides to drop a turd with all the attention and excitement. :blank


----------



## violetgrey (Feb 18, 2014)

Yer Blues said:


> It can help a bit, but be prepared to chat with people if you take it for a walk. Being forced to chat with other people with dogs hasn't made social interaction with people any easier for me.
> 
> It can get real awkward if Zeus decides to drop a turd with all the attention and excitement. :blank


Just jumping in and saying I understand this. people always want to come up and meet my dog. Doesn't help he's JUST as timid as me. Shying away from peoples hands and hiding behind me. We are a mess.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> So you all don't have social anxiety around dogs?


No, so you better pick a scarier avatar lol:teeth

I just wanted to ask what do therapy dogs do different than a pet dog? Why are they better for anxiety or depression than a dog you raised and loves you?

Also, OP, wow you let dogs near your dinner table while you're eating? Mine sit at the entrance to the dining room just staring at us but afraid to set foot in the room or get yelled at.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish. I've actually wondered if they had therapy dogs whenever I attended therapy sessions. Contemplated asking about it, since I love dogs so much, but decided it was a stupid question.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

violetgrey said:


> Just jumping in and saying I understand this. people always want to come up and meet my dog. Doesn't help he's JUST as timid as me. Shying away from peoples hands and hiding behind me. We are a mess.


Zeus is pretty good with people, it is other dogs he can get into rows with.


----------



## dvana (Mar 9, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> No, so you better pick a scarier avatar lol:teeth
> 
> I just wanted to ask what do therapy dogs do different than a pet dog? Why are they better for anxiety or depression than a dog you raised and loves you?
> 
> Also, OP, wow you let dogs near your dinner table while you're eating? Mine sit at the entrance to the dining room just staring at us but afraid to set foot in the room or get yelled at.


My parents dogs would sit on the dinner plates given half the chance. They rule the house. I enjoy walking them, yeah sure it is a bit embarrassing if they need to poop in public but i can deal with that, also i do not mind if people come to talk to me because i have the dogs near me, they help with at least starting a conversation but continuing it is another issue. They help with depression for me also, having to feed them, take them out to the toilet, having something around that does not judge, etc. But you can not take your own dog everywhere you go, with a therapy dog you can. I would really like to know how a therapy dog helps with panic attacks though, apparently they do, maybe they nudge you or something so that you concentrate on them and not on the panic, i dunno. They are very expensive to train to help with these things. A mental health program near my house can place people in a volunteer role at a shelter, i might do that - i have a meeting with them on tuesday, i have a few reservations - like i should only be with other crazy people like myself and mentors and that "normal" people would not understand me. Guess i will see :boogie


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

Hmmm...an interesting idea.
I myself have no extreme social anxiety or panic attacks, but I do have a hard time coping with loneliness.

I thought about getting a pet to make it easier. I had pets as a small kid and they always made great company and made me happier.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I would feel even more awkward justifying or explaining why I have a helper dog.


----------

